# Agility Survey



## mary92 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I am doing my masters in veterinary physiotherapy and for my dissertation I am looking into injury risk factors for agility dogs, particularly how surface can affect injury risk.

If any of owners of agility dogs would like to please take the time to fill out my survey it would be super appreciated!

I am hoping that the results can help to focus training and physiotherapy for agility dogs to reduce their injury risk.

Thank you so much for taking the time to help!

Mary

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...SumMrol5c90ZOYaUeG9u0CFg/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------

